# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Guaranteed Online Loans!

## mother

Very clever, I must say.

Except for the yahoo mail-address, this one seems pretty harmless, since it doesn't ask you to supply any confidential details (yet). But I'm sure the next step would be "Yay! your loan has been approved, please forward your banking details and your blah-blah so we can deposit the money." Yeah right!

Surprisingly, the spelling and grammar are okay (I almost want to say: what a welcome relief). Although the wording could have been a little more powerful and convincing.




> Dear Email Owner,
> 
> We are presently offering loans to interested persons at an affordable rate with the help and assistance from our banks.
> 
> You can apply for a fast loan here and get it with ease.Perhaps you need a loan for Debt Consolidation,Home Improvements,A New or Used Car Purchase,A New Home,Investment/Business Expansion Purposes, or Even a vacation.
> 
> For more information, email us on: (fgecapital@yahoo.cn) and please email us the following.
> 
> Name:
> ...

----------

